# 1911 Ring-Shooter



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello everyone, after seeing everyone's pistol grip type ss, I thought I would give it try and modle one after my 1911. I've got poplar sandwiched between tiger wood, and the cross bar is some kind of redish hardwood but the sticker I had on it fell off so I'm not sure what it is. I've got ebony sandwiched between zebra wood spacers in the handle. It is a great shooter, the dove tail and trigger hole really helps to stabilize the ss when drawing and it also adds about 10" to my draw. I have looped 2040s and a tex pouch on right now. Thanks for looking!! even got to break out my egg beater drill. I would like to at some point deck it out with carvings, but I'm currently drawing a blank. It is a great shooter, the dove tail and triger hole really helps to stabilize the ss when drawing and it also adds about 10" to my draw. I have looped 2040s and a tex pouch on right now. Thanks for looking!!






after a lot of sawing and filing, but still not done.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

dude, i love 1911's, and this is awesome! great job.... i'd love to see video of a cpl shots.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Almost forgot, all done with hand tools, no power tools for this one.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> dude, i love 1911's, and this is awesome! great job.... i'd love to see video of a cpl shots.


Thanks!! I'll work on the video thing, not really my cup of tea, cause I sound like a darn chipmunk, you know I can get a whole kitchen to stop and pay attention to me with one bellow, but get me on tape, chipmunk, sad.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

We won't make you do any talking lol that's funny  Press mute and just fire that pistol at can! I want to see that bad boy in action!  :naughty: I'm sure others later will agree...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats looking great ! just do the vid dgui style, nothing but arms and a slingshot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

awesome shooter would also love to see a video of thing going at some targets


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool!
If you need somebody to do a video of it for you just send it my way


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hand tooled! Sweeeet!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice one! I like the 1911 shape too.

How about carving a chequers on the handle like a 1911 and do some floral thing on the sides like you might see on a collectors edition 1911?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Fabulosa interpretación amigo, muy limpios y cuidados los ensambles


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

You've made a brilliant job of this ! I'm also longing to see how it shoots


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's some inspiration along the lines of my earlier suggestion. These are kind of OTT (the other kind of OTT), but would be a good thing to aim for. I think your 1911 idea is one that's going to catch on!


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice one!

And hand tool only, that must be a long process, the result is looking great! :thumbsup:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

ash said:


> Here's some inspiration along the lines of my earlier suggestion. These are kind of OTT (the other kind of OTT), but would be a good thing to aim for. I think your 1911 idea is one that's going to catch on!


That bottom 1911 is gorgeous Ash !


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you, thank you everyone!!

She is a joy to shoot, although I was paying too much attention to my sight and not enough to my alignment and bam lost a ball, didn't even see where it went, it was that fast.

Hey Ash, I've been looking at doing something like that, but then I started to looking at flint locks, and then I went pirate, then I was thinking steam punk cause I have all these little gears from old pocket watch parts (ok, a little side note about me, as a child I had many hobbies and I have an odd assortment of things from my teenage years that I dug out of my mom house a few years back, some of the things I found was porcupine quills, 2 large tool boxes of vintage pocket watches and parts, a ton of hardwood pen blanks, lizard skin, fox head hides, a case of metal files, vintage/ antique cameras and parts, a box of crystals and rocks, etc.) ok, so I have issues, and then I was like its tiger wood why not do like a tiger thing, and then I was like no, might be over kill. So you see that's my problem, too many ideas, so the solution I think will be that I make a few more, since I have a small stock of boards that I need to use before the wife will let me get more, and do it all.

Which means, hey MJ PM me your address, the next one is yours, but give me a few weeks, lol, my wife wants a new natural ss, and she's got dibs.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah, I was thinking pirate when I first suggested it. There are some awesome works of art out there in firearm world.

The thing about good ideas is that they don't wear out. Pick a theme for this one and save the other ideas for the next one (or twenty!)

I would go with something like the first picture I linked. Simple, elegant, obviously 1911 compatible.

The idea of almost cloning a 1911 in slingshot form is really growing on me!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

ash said:


> Yeah, I was thinking pirate when I first suggested it. There are some awesome works of art out there in firearm world.
> 
> The thing about good ideas is that they don't wear out. Pick a theme for this one and save the other ideas for the next one (or twenty!)
> 
> ...


I would love to see that, cause you do make amazing things. I was even playing with the idea of using the lines of my .223 for a starship. Hmmm, or... I think I need to go get some large construction paper, there might be a starship in my future :bouncy:

And, thank you for the advice Ash, I have a white oak and samba already outlined out for cutting, as I'm a little fearful of killing the tiger wood, samba is softer to work on so I think I'll start there. But, the wife caught me, and so I have to get her's started first :aahhhh:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow" it looks very good, I love the finish.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice job my friend!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cool and veri well finished.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

alfshooter said:


> "Wow" it looks very good, I love the finish.


Thank you alf, I do have to say it was one of your shooters that lead me down this path. 


rockslinger said:


> Very nice job my friend!


Thank you rockslinger!


Bob Fionda said:


> Very cool and veri well finished.


That means a lot coming from you sir, as I truly love your works, thank you.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very well done!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Dr J said:


> Very well done!


Thank you Dr J


----------

